# Okay to give puppies and older dogs antlers?



## Link and Luna (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it okay to give our 17 week old puppy antlers to chew on? How about older dogs?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is a recent thread regaring antlers:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1248992&page=1&fpart=1

I've never fed them myself though.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I tried them once, my dogs weren't all that thrilled w/them. They definitely did not last as long as I got the impression they would from the advertising or informational blurb. I ordered the large ones and they sure weren't large to me. I had to toss them out after about halfway use because I felt they were then small enough to be a choking hazard.

Keep in mind that I have adult dogs, not a pup though. I don't see any reason you wouldn't be able to give one to the pup but I would be sure to supervise and keep an eye on the size he's chewed it down to.

I think they're WAYYYYYYYY overpriced, too.


----------



## Link and Luna (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the thread. These are actually elk antlers that we get from an elk processor. The dogs have only chewed down the ends so far and the puppy who is teething right now really goes to town on it.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

my dogs love them but my adult dog will chew through them so I have to watch her. The puppy loves to chew them now while he's teething.


----------

